# Excel - Convert numbers to whole thousands



## Diane Herron

I have a very large workbook that has numbers in millions and thousands. I would like to be able to convert all numbers to thousands. In other words, the number 1,373,963 becomes 1,374 or the number 61,250 becomes 61.

Short of dividing hundreds of numbers by 1000, is there a way I can format to have this occur?


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

Try this custom format

#,###,

Regards


----------



## ChuckE

Re: custom format: *#,###,*

Hey, cool, that works for thousands,
AND *#,###,,*
works for millions.

Never knew .... Thanks, Glas.


----------



## Anne Troy

Just to add to this in case it's found in a search...

You can also permanently change the values as shown under "Divide" at:
http://www.officearticles.com/excel...up_of_cells_in_microsoft_excel_worksheets.htm


----------



## GyBear

*But the actual values used in formulas are not being rounded. So 2 + 2 might not equal 4.*

Looks good during a presentation...

=ROUND(value or cell, -3)/1000 + Integer number format is the *correct* solution.

Since I cannot understand how someone could deem proper to build a wks where 2+2 could also equal 3 or 5, I'm not going to argue. The last post will remain hers.


----------



## Anne Troy

Not actually a "correct" solution. Just a third option. 
It really depends what the user is looking for.


----------

